# Colt McCoy is BETTER than Maxxie Pads



## coyoteslayer (Sep 10, 2007)

Colt McCoy is a lot better QB than Cougar's Maxxie Pads

NAME CMP ATT YDS CMP% YDS/A TD INT RAT 
Colt McCoy 131 165 1557 79.4 9.44 17 3 189.0 

NAME CMP ATT YDS CMP% YDS/A TD INT RAT 
Max Hall 152 215 1852 70.7 8.61 20 4 170.0


----------



## GaryFish (Sep 7, 2007)

Yup. McCoy is better. So is Chase Daniel, Tim Teebow and Sam Bradford. Max Hall is good. But not the best. I like the way he plays, but I think he should not be included in any Heisman discussions. And I am a total BYU homer. Hall is good - the best in the MWC. But not top 5 in the country. Not this year. 

That said, he does what it takes to win. 17-2 as a starter. Not too shabby.


----------



## buggsz24 (Mar 18, 2008)

I can't believe that anyone felt they had to respond to this.


----------



## GaryFish (Sep 7, 2007)

PuppySlayer is just trying to start something. I figured to throw him a bone on this one. Just concede the point and the attempt at the argument is over.


----------



## legacy (Sep 30, 2007)

Just remember, there is ALWAYS someone out there who is better than YOU.


----------



## seniorsetterguy (Sep 22, 2007)

legacy said:


> Just remember, there is ALWAYS someone out there who is better than YOU.


I think that's true. However, I can think of at least one guy who might have been the exception, in his prime: Cael Sanderson.

Then there's Pele, MJ, Michael Phelps...any others? I'm sure there are good arguments against these guys...but just something fun to think about!


----------



## stick_man (Sep 10, 2007)

And don't forget Lance Armstrong. He's coming back and will take another Tour.


----------



## legacy (Sep 30, 2007)

Now I DO agree that there are a few rare exceptions in professional sports/carrers. That's what I love about some of these college sports fanatics. This is COLLEGE sports. when it comes down to it...WHO CARES? How many players turn pro and then just disappear?


----------



## fixed blade XC-3 (Sep 11, 2007)

legacy said:


> Just remember, there is ALWAYS someone out there who is better than YOU.


Wasn't it Mr. Miaugie, from the Karate Kid how said this?


----------



## Guest (Oct 14, 2008)

Hall may not be the top QB in the nation, but he is up there unlike Brian "Pick Man" Johnson. Why don't you throw up his stats too coyoteplayer?

BTW - Congrats to Brian Johnson for ending his streak of throwing at least one INT in every game this season. Keep up the good work!


----------

